# pronghorns



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

Three of us got our prohorn doe tags for 4A, Bowman area. We are looking for land or someone that knows of an area that needs some goats removed.

Thanks
John

[email protected]


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

116, you actually going to drive that far for a goat with these gas prices? I also drew a doe goat tag, but am considering not going unless the gas prices come down and I am only 3 hours from my unit!

Good luck and enjoy the hunt, they can be a blast!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we're going out to bowman with our bows on wednesday. we are driving out there all the way from mayville. it's not gonna be a cheap trip, but i've been looking foward to it for too long to back out now.

kase


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

yep im goin out with my bow thursday im from west fargo... down by bowman and also i got a muley buck tag for my youth up by grassy butte
and i also drew doe tag for 1a i believe?


----------

